# Cowan Lake



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody been fishing at Cowan as of recent? Got a new to me 9.9HP so I could fish Cowan and Hoover now. Just throwing out some feelers. Thanks!

Linebacker43


----------



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

linebacker43 said:


> Anybody been fishing at Cowan as of recent? Got a new to me 9.9HP so I could fish Cowan and Hoover now. Just throwing out some feelers. Thanks!
> 
> Linebacker43


Before the cold front end of last week, I was out every-every other day and could always catch a couple bass from shore, nothing bigger than 2-2.5 pounds, but could always rely on a bite or two! Id guess it will be a bit now though.


----------



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

Nick DeWald said:


> Before the cold front end of last week, I was out every-every other day and could always catch a couple bass from shore, nothing bigger than 2-2.5 pounds, but could always rely on a bite or two! Id guess it will be a bit now though.


*almost always* haha


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Is the water level up so you can launch a boat yet?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> Is the water level up so you can launch a boat yet?


I was there two W/E's ago, the valve was shut and plenty of muddy water going over the spillway, lake was full at that time but I have no idea if they have began drawing it back down.
Lake was muddy and it was windy and I only managed two small saugeyes right at dusk, no other fisherman that I saw.
I'm also curious of lake level at present, I'd like to fish one or two more nights before other things really get going 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks garhtr. I may make a trip up that way in a week or so. Cowan can be a fun lake to fish sometimes.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I was hoping they would draw it back down for a few more weeks-- I like that easy shore-line access,. I'll certainly check it out this W/E and report back.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks...that would be great.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I wasnt aware that it was a draw down lake. Please do give a report, dont want to make the drive with the boat and not be able to launch. Thanks!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

It's a muddy mess. Looks pretty full to me, but I'm looking at it while driving.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cowan is still full and the valve is still shut, water is dirty but fishable, I'd say 6-8" of visibility. Unfortunately I doubt they will draw it back down this season.
I didn't see anyone fishing but I may give it a shot this evening.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reports guys. it will probably be at least a week or so before I can get out there but at least I know the level is up and I can bring my boat.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Any report from tonight garhtr?? Are you shore fishing or in a boat?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

linebacker43 said:


> Any report from tonight garhtr?? Are you shore fishing or in a boat?


 I started bluegill fishing on a farm pond,Never made it back to Cowan this evening
I'm normally fishing for Night-time saugeye from shore, mainly when it's drawn down because it gives me some room for my backcast. 
I get fair numbers of saugeye from Cowan but at least for me bigger fish are tough to catch.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

This makes me want to give it a go Tuesday morning. Try some of the new jigin minnows I just received. Is the marina bait shop open this time of year for bait. I have only fished it one other time and remember buying minnows from there. If not I will stop somewhere before I head down.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="linebacker43, post: 2295374, member: 2
Is the marina bait shop open this time of year for bait. I have only fished it one other time and remember buying minnows from there. If not I will stop somewhere before I head down.[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure if the marina is open but The Fishing Pole bait shop is only about 1/2 mile from the lake West on 350.
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think the marina is open yet. I always stop at the fishin pole too. They always give some extra Minows too. Thinking about going to Cowan tomorrow too.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Harry1959 said:


> I don't think the marina is open yet. I always stop at the fishin pole too. They always give some extra Minows too. Thinking about going to Cowan tomorrow too.


Me too.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

In the new Ohio fish and game magazine Cowan is one of the top 3 bass lakes in district 5. Pretty cool to see.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone had looked at Cowan today. If so, how muddy is the water?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I just came past it about 40 min ago. Looks pretty muddy to me. Water still flowing over the spillway too. The other end might be clearer, but that's just theory.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info MM. am off tomorrow, gonna try to get out somewhere


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I drove by it 2 days ago. It was pretty murky but fishable. Still quite a bit of water coming over the spillway


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Me and a buddy went out today. Each caught 2 good ones a piece and missed 4 other big ones. Caught 2 small and a bunch of short strikes. 3 of the 4 were full of eggs. Caught them on white and green twistertails. It's only gonna get better now.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Kennyjames said:


> View attachment 234100
> 
> Me and a buddy went out today. Each caught 2 good ones 3 of the 4 were full of eggs.


 Nice ones ! Congratulations.
I've taken a few with eggs also, my dad saved them and fried them, anyone eat them ?? I just can't seem to work up the nerve to try it.







These came out of a 22 " fish , had to weigh over a pound, no wonder all the record fish are caught pre-spawn 
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I was there day before the big rain we had the other day and it was very muddy then. I fished for maybe 10 minutes and quit. I was targeting bass though and just didn't have any confidence. It was just too muddy. Glad you found some decent water to fish.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Nice ones ! Congratulations.
> I've taken a few with eggs also, my dad saved them and fried them, anyone eat them ?? I just can't seem to work up the nerve to try it.
> View attachment 234115
> These came out of a 22 " fish , had to weigh over a pound, no wonder all the record fish are caught pre-spawn
> Good luck and Good Fishing


 My grandparents used to fry them up and tell me how good they were. One day I braved it and tried some and let's just say they weren't for me!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Was wondering if Cowan is muddy brown or hopefully just dingy or murky lookin?


----------



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

Harry1959 said:


> Was wondering if Cowan is muddy brown or hopefully just dingy or murky lookin?


Definitely muddy, buck bass are starting to move up shallow


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea garhtr... i've tried the whole fried fish egg thing...i'll just stick with the fillets... lol


----------



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

9Left said:


> yea garhtr... i've tried the whole fried fish egg thing...i'll just stick with the fillets... lol


Thats funny! I LOVE fish eggs, in fact, if I clean fish in the morning I''l fry them up with potatoes O'Brien for breakfast! Also, a word to the wise, I have experienced that eggs from smaller fish like perch and bluegills and crappies taste much better than bass and walleye


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I was thinking that smaller fish - panfish might be better, I think my dad always ate crappie and bluegill eggs.
I think he preferred them over fillets also. I might find myself chasing b/gills in the next few days, I may work up the nerve to try some.
Do you ever just bread and fry like your fillets?? I think that's how my dad did the
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

garhtr said:


> I was thinking that smaller fish - panfish might be better, I think my dad always ate crappie and bluegill eggs.
> I think he preferred them over fillets also. I might find myself chasing b/gills in the next few days, I may work up the nerve to try some.
> Do you ever just bread and fry like your fillets?? I think that's how my dad did the
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Heck Yeah! thats all I've ever done!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Every man has his limits....No Mountain oysters, No critter brains and NO FISH EGGS.
Yuck, yuck, yuck


----------

